
Ask HN: What's the most efficient way to reach out to VC/angels? - guyhance
What&#x27;s the best way (highest response rate) when reaching out to VC&#x2F;angels? I&#x27;ve tried sending cold emails, cold calling, or just going to their offices, but the response rate is quite low.
======
streetcat1
get customers and show profit. They will find you.

~~~
guyhance
What if you need a bit of funding initially to get started?

~~~
byoung2
I think investors will want to see that you have a proven track record before
they trust you with money upfront. For example if you want to boil the ocean
and you need money to build a prototype burner, you won't get very far, but
Elon Musk would.

